# Question regarding batteries/wiring



## BoyoBoyle (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok... i just bought my 55 lb minn kota traxxis. Next week il be buying a battery for it. I already picked up the minn kota circuit breaker for it, so this means il need an extra wire connection from the battery(+) to the circuit breaker. I read the manual and Minn Kota suggests to use 6 gauge wire. I went to all my local auto and tractor supply stores, and they sell wires with battery connectors that would work perfect, but they only sell it in 4 gauge.

Is it ok to go with a larger gauge such as a 4?

Another question, Im considering buying two batteries. Now, can i hook them up like in a 24V system into my 55lb 12V trolling motor? Like, hook up both batteries together and into the motor so i dont have to switch batteries everytime one dies?


----------



## KMixson (Jul 9, 2010)

You can use larger wire with no problem. If you use smaller wire the wire will get hotter and break down prematurely. 

As for hooking up the batteries to a 12 volt motor in a 24 volt fashion, don't do it unless you really want a new motor. Also, that is not covered under your warranty. So you will have to pay for it out of your pocket. If you get two batteries your best bet is to get a battery switch that you can select between Battery 1, Battery 2 and Off.


----------



## cali27 (Jul 9, 2010)

Another question, Im considering buying two batteries. Now, can i hook them up like in a 24V system into my 55lb 12V trolling motor? Like, hook up both batteries together and into the motor so i dont have to switch batteries everytime one dies?[/quote]


If its a 12v TM dont hook them up like a 24v. Just make sure you get the biggest deep cycle marine battery you can. I run mine all day on electric only lakes and I have never had to paddle to the launch.


----------



## redbug (Jul 9, 2010)

You can hook up 2 batteries in parallel and have 12 volts that will give you a longer running time
'


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 9, 2010)

redbug said:


> You can hook up 2 batteries in parallel and have 12 volts that will give you a longer running time
> '


This, or get a switch like a Perko switch.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 11, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > You can hook up 2 batteries in parallel and have 12 volts that will give you a longer running time
> ...


The two batteries in parallel will actually yield a better run time than running one battery, then switching to the other.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 11, 2010)

Just be sure not to keep them connected while in storage unless you have a battery tender that will keep them charged and topped off. One will kill the other over time if left in circuit.


----------



## BoyoBoyle (Jul 12, 2010)

How do i hook up my batteries in parallel?


----------



## redbug (Jul 12, 2010)

here is a link with pictures it is very simple


https://www.zbattery.com/Connecting-Batteries-in-Series-or-Parallel


----------



## BoyoBoyle (Jul 12, 2010)

redbug, you are the man!

i see how it works. so when i go to charge my batteries, i can just plug into one battery and they both charge?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 12, 2010)

BoyoBoyle said:


> redbug, you are the man!
> 
> i see how it works. so when i go to charge my batteries, i can just plug into one battery and they both charge?



yep... but keep in mind that it might take a little longer, but it will work just fine.

If you don't have an automatic charger (one that regulates after the batteries are fully charged), then unplug them after they are charged and unhook the negative cable. That way if one of the batteries is weaker, it won't try and rob juice from the stronger battery


----------



## BoyoBoyle (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, but after looking around some other pages, it seems like my best option might be to get one of those perko switches, that way i have the ability to choose whether to run parallel or independently.

Heres the site i found, does the diagram provided seem legit on how to use this switch?

https://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/dualBattery.html

It seems weird that the batteries are both connected no matter what through the negative linkage. Is that right?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 12, 2010)

that wiring diagram is right. You connect the negative grounds from each battery together. The Perko switch has it's on connection for each battery. The switch selector allows you to run either 1 battery, the other battery (both independently), or run them both in parallel.

Personally, if I'm going to run a Perko switch, I'm only going to run one battery at a time so that when one battery dies down, I know I have another in reserve and you'll actually get that much more run time while on the water.


----------



## BoyoBoyle (Jul 12, 2010)

russ010 said:


> that wiring diagram is right. You connect the negative grounds from each battery together. The Perko switch has it's on connection for each battery. The switch selector allows you to run either 1 battery, the other battery (both independently), or run them both in parallel.
> 
> Personally, if I'm going to run a Perko switch, I'm only going to run one battery at a time so that when one battery dies down, I know I have another in reserve and you'll actually get that much more run time while on the water.



Exactly what i was thinking. Not only that, im thinking about buying a mini solar panel 12v charger, and when one battery dies down, i might switch to the other and charge the one the just died.


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2010)

Most solar panels aren't real good for charging.
Even a 15W panel,only going to put out around 1.25amps.
It would take around 80hours to charge your battery,if it was a 100 amp/hr.(just a rough estimate,depends on how "dead"it is)


----------



## Brine (Jul 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> that wiring diagram is right. You connect the negative grounds from each battery together. The Perko switch has it's on connection for each battery. The switch selector allows you to run either 1 battery, the other battery (both independently), or run them both in parallel.
> 
> Personally, if I'm going to run a Perko switch, I'm only going to run one battery at a time so that when one battery dies down, I know I have another in reserve and you'll actually get that much more run time while on the water.



Considering you have two brand new batteries....I always thought that by running the batteries in parallel, you get more runtime than by running each battery independent of one another??? I don't know the volt's that represent this, but from what I understood, the more you discharge a battery, the shorter the lifespan you will get from it. So, if you run Battery 1 down to 40% (whatever that means in volts) and then switch to Battery 2 and run it down to 80% before ending your day's fishing, you in essense are shortening the life of Battery 1 in relation to Battery 2, whereas if you ran both batteries in parallel, I thought that resulting battery usage which from a simple mathmatical average equation would be 60% for both batteries, in reality would be greater than that number. Anyone follow me here?


----------



## Zum (Jul 18, 2010)

I follow ya.
I think the same way but it's only from what I've read,know real life testing.


----------

